# Handmade Covers for Kindle 3



## christianmarie (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi everyone, I've got some Kindle covers for sale here:

http://www.artfire.com/ext/shop/studio/cmarie/0/0/186113

I've only got a few made right now, and I was hoping to get some feedback from people who actually own Kindles before I jump in and make 50 of them. Since I'm the only person I know who has one, I thought I'd ask here. So, what do you guys think?

*Edited to fix the link.*


----------



## beesocks (Feb 4, 2010)

those are really cute, very adorable designs.  I've never used velcro before on my kindle, but lots of people like it for attachment.  Its nice how they zip all the way around too.

I like the sunflower on mint the best, and the shark


----------



## christianmarie (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks Beesocks! The sunflower is my favorite too. I know a lot of people are freaked out about putting Velcro on their Kindle, but it actually comes off quite easily with a q-tip dipped in acetone. I think it looks much cleaner than corner pockets or elastic straps.


----------



## robertk328 (Jul 8, 2011)

Have you thought about selling on Etsy too?


----------



## christianmarie (Sep 20, 2011)

I used to sell on Etsy, but I left after they called for a boycott of their own sellers on their blog. Also, they are way more expensive than Artfire and have literally no customer service. I'd have to charge 40 bucks  for my covers there.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Nice design.    I like that they zip all around and fold back.  I looked at the description and didn't notice what the cover was made of.  I think being able to make this for the Kindle and other ereaders would help increase your potential sales.  You might have had that you do but it is early.    I would love to see you post more of your work and how it is going.    Good luck.  I hope this works out well for you.


----------



## Eolake (Sep 23, 2011)

It seems like a good product, especially if it is comfortable to hold when folded back. 
I have ordered the Sunflower one. (I am F.N.)

Was the mint background inspired by the van Gogh painting?
(brave choice but works well.) Perhaps my favourite painting ever. 
Eolake


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

If I were to send you a machine embroidery design, would you be able to make me a custom order for my Kindle 3? I like your ideas but I would like to be able to design my own. Would the price be the same? What kind of fabric would you need? Please PM me if this is possible. 

Thanks,
Alice


----------



## Eolake (Sep 23, 2011)

Kool idea, Alice.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Very Nice Alice.

Throw in a couple with a more masculine theme. We guys are just itching to throw money at you !!


----------



## christianmarie (Sep 20, 2011)

Eolake said:


> Was the mint background inspired by the van Gogh painting?
> (brave choice but works well.) Perhaps my favourite painting ever.
> Eolake


I wasn't consciously thinking of that painting when I was making the cover, but now that you mention it, it does seem like I was influenced by it. Weird!

P.S. I'll be putting your cover int he mail this afternoon.


----------



## christianmarie (Sep 20, 2011)

NapCat said:


> Very Nice Alice.
> 
> Throw in a couple with a more masculine theme. We guys are just itching to throw money at you !!


Hahahaha, I love that image. I am tossing around some ideas for more masculine designs, but it's tough to come up with stuff that doesn't infringe on someone else's trademark. All of the men that I know are into Transformers and Superman.

Right now, I'm planning to do Frankenstein and my own version of the mud flaps sexy girl silhouette.

If anybody has any ideas or requests, let me know and I'll get it done!


----------



## christianmarie (Sep 20, 2011)

maries said:


> Nice design. I like that they zip all around and fold back. I looked at the description and didn't notice what the cover was made of. I think being able to make this for the Kindle and other ereaders would help increase your potential sales. You might have had that you do but it is early. I would love to see you post more of your work and how it is going. Good luck. I hope this works out well for you.


Oh, they're made of a couple layers of cardboard, couple layers of felt, and then a combination of cotton and poly/cotton fabrics.

I am planning a cover for the Nook Color, but first I have to get my hands on the device. The e-ink Nook will fit in the Kindle cover. Honestly, I think I underestimated the popularity of the Nook when I started doing this. I've had a lot of requests for those covers.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

What a great looking cover!!  If you're going to do the sexy woman mudflap one, you should also do a sexy man mudflap one.


----------



## christianmarie (Sep 20, 2011)

spotsmom said:


> What a great looking cover!! If you're going to do the sexy woman mudflap one, you should also do a sexy man mudflap one.


How about a carnival strong man lifting a barbell?


----------



## christianmarie (Sep 20, 2011)

I just wanted to pop in and post a pic of this new cover. I just put it in the shop today:










I'm not quite ready to let go of summer.  I'm working on some sleeves tonight and should have them up tomorrow afternoon.

Also, I'm taking custom orders. If you want one of my designs in another color, have a design you want me to create, or have a fabric in mind, just let me know!


----------



## SamIam (Mar 3, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

Are they big enough to hold a Kindle and an M-Edge light... and possibly the charger, too?

I love the one with the kitty. Now that my b.f.f. has a Kindle I may have to get her one for Christmas!


----------



## christianmarie (Sep 20, 2011)

cork_dork_mom said:


> Are they big enough to hold a Kindle and an M-Edge light... and possibly the charger, too?
> 
> I love the one with the kitty. Now that my b.f.f. has a Kindle I may have to get her one for Christmas!


No, they fit the Kindle pretty snugly. I could always add a pocket to the back though.


----------



## christianmarie (Sep 20, 2011)

I've added four new Kindle sleeves to the shop here:

http://www.artfire.com/ext/shop/studio/cmarie/0/0/186113


----------



## Eolake (Sep 23, 2011)

christianmarie said:


> I've added four new Kindle sleeves to the shop here:
> 
> http://www.artfire.com/ext/shop/studio/cmarie/0/0/186113


I like the flowers.

I got mine today, thanks, I've made a review: 
http://ereaderjoy.blogspot.com/2011/09/ereader-cover-by-christian-marie.html


----------



## christianmarie (Sep 20, 2011)

Eolake said:


> I like the flowers.
> 
> I got mine today, thanks, I've made a review:
> http://ereaderjoy.blogspot.com/2011/09/ereader-cover-by-christian-marie.html


Thanks, that's awesome! I'm glad you tried out the galaxy tab, because now I know that these cases will fit the Kindle Fire.


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

Eolake said:


> I like the flowers.
> 
> I got mine today, thanks, I've made a review:
> http://ereaderjoy.blogspot.com/2011/09/ereader-cover-by-christian-marie.html


What a great review. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Eolake (Sep 23, 2011)

Alice Coyl said:


> What a great review. Thanks for posting.


Thanks, Alice, very kind. 
Anything worth doing is worth doing well. 

@Christian: Kindle Fire, yes. That'll be a hot seller for sure. I made a big post about the new Kindles:

http://ereaderjoy.blogspot.com/2011/09/kindle-fire-is-released.html

Such prices! Dang.


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

Eolake said:


> Thanks, Alice, very kind.
> Anything worth doing is worth doing well.
> 
> @Christian: Kindle Fire, yes. That'll be a hot seller for sure. I made a big post about the new Kindles:
> ...


From your site: "Kindle Fire is designed presently for US and will have all the features working in US and for the residents of US. The Kindle Fire if out of US will work like any other normal Kindle."

If I am in the UK on vacation...will I not be able to use the internet features such as "hot spots" to check email, Facebook and Kindle Boards? If that is what they mean then I wonder how valuable it would be to travelers.


----------



## christianmarie (Sep 20, 2011)

Eolake said:


> Thanks, Alice, very kind.
> Anything worth doing is worth doing well.
> 
> @Christian: Kindle Fire, yes. That'll be a hot seller for sure. I made a big post about the new Kindles:
> ...


I know, I can't wait! I wish there was a way for me to get my hands on one early so I could have covers ready before they come out. I don't think people will want to buy them if they can't see a picture of the Fire inside one of the covers.


----------



## Eolake (Sep 23, 2011)

If you have a Kindle with wifi (which I guess is all of them), then than will work all over the world. The thing I think is US-only is buying digital content, ebooks etc, on Amazon when you're not in the US. They have not said it is disabled when you leave the country, but that's my impression. I think it's based on media copyrights in different territories. 
Same reason there's no reason for me to buy a Nook, can't use it outside the US, other than generic content from Gutenberg Project or whatever.


----------



## Eolake (Sep 23, 2011)

christianmarie said:


> I know, I can't wait! I wish there was a way for me to get my hands on one early so I could have covers ready before they come out. I don't think people will want to buy them if they can't see a picture of the Fire inside one of the covers.


Go to a Photoshop board and ask if somebody can photoshop a Fire into one of your covers! Many people like little play jobs like that. You could give them a cover for it.

I actually did a Photoshop mock-up of a color Kindle last year, but it took me a while:

http://eolake.blogspot.com/2010/09/composite-photograph.html


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

Eolake said:


> Go to a Photoshop board and ask if somebody can photoshop a Fire into one of your covers! Many people like little play jobs like that. You could give them a cover for it.
> 
> I actually did a Photoshop mock-up of a color Kindle last year, but it took me a while:
> 
> http://eolake.blogspot.com/2010/09/composite-photograph.html


You just gave me an idea. I was planning on sending Christian a custom machine embroidery design to make a cover for me. Now, I will look for "Fire"... I'll post back here if I find one that will work.


----------



## christianmarie (Sep 20, 2011)

Eolake said:


> Go to a Photoshop board and ask if somebody can photoshop a Fire into one of your covers! Many people like little play jobs like that. You could give them a cover for it.
> 
> I actually did a Photoshop mock-up of a color Kindle last year, but it took me a while:
> 
> http://eolake.blogspot.com/2010/09/composite-photograph.html


I thought about that, but it feels sort of deceptive to me. I also want to make absolutely sure that it will fit before I start sending them out. I think I'm gonna make a fake paper mache Fire using the dimensions listed on Amazon and use that for now.


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

Eolake said:


> If you have a Kindle with wifi (which I guess is all of them), then than will work all over the world. The thing I think is US-only is buying digital content, ebooks etc, on Amazon when you're not in the US. They have not said it is disabled when you leave the country, but that's my impression. I think it's based on media copyrights in different territories.
> Same reason there's no reason for me to buy a Nook, can't use it outside the US, other than generic content from Gutenberg Project or whatever.


One time I did some research for a person living in a country where Amazon does not ship Kindles. If I were visiting that country, I could download books from Amazon.com as though I were home. I could even download using 3G (if that is available in that country) at no additional cost. If no 3G was available for my K3 then I would have to look for a wifi site. I presume that the Kindle Fire will work like that also. As long as I have a US account and mailing address, I can use the K3 all over the world.


----------



## Eolake (Sep 23, 2011)

Alice Coyl said:


> One time I did some research for a person living in a country where Amazon does not ship Kindles. If I were visiting that country, I could download books from Amazon.com as though I were home. I could even download using 3G (if that is available in that country) at no additional cost. If no 3G was available for my K3 then I would have to look for a wifi site. I presume that the Kindle Fire will work like that also.


Yeah, but the music and video content makes it a different beast. Video content is being guarded very very jealously, by bigger companies. Maybe the books will still work. I guess we may have to wait to see how it behaves in the wild. 
e


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

This is the design that I am sending to Christian for my new Kindle Fire cover. I think it will work out great.

 Click to enlarge


----------



## Eolake (Sep 23, 2011)

Alice Coyl said:


> This is the design that I am sending to Christian for my new Kindle Fire cover. I think it will work out great.


That rocks, Alice. Like an ex-libris design.

Did you send it to her physically, already embroidered?


----------



## christianmarie (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey ya'll, my Kindle Fire came in and the K3 case fits perfectly! I'll be listing some new covers over the next few days, but in the meantime, here's a coupon code for free shipping: KBOARD.


----------

